# Greasy chin feathers...???



## geminicowgirl (Sep 20, 2012)

Have a buff wheaten Ameraucana hen who seems to have greasy chin feathers, I am a very beginner chicken owner and am a bit worried. She is eating and drinking normally and none of my other hens have it. Her skin looks irritated and looks as tho some feathers are missing. Any ideas what this may be? I have ruled out the possibility of her coming in contact with anything greasy. Please help


----------



## geminicowgirl (Sep 20, 2012)

Anyone?? I can't find anything online about this, totally stumped


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Is she in a lot or free range ... ?


----------



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm not sure, but I think my Chell has the same issue. I have four birds - 2 BR and 2 EE. Chell is my lighter colored EE and she has what I have always called a dirty chin. It always looks like it was wet and became crusty as it dried. My other EE has the same feathering on her chin but she keeps herself neat and tidy. I was considering switching to chicken nipples instead of the regular waterer since I've always figured Chell has a drinking problem and the chicken nipples might alleviate that. Can you post a picture? I'll try to get a good pic of Chell today and post that.

-Jen









Boy she wasn't in the mood for a photo shoot this am. But you can sorta see it.


----------



## geminicowgirl (Sep 20, 2012)

Yes THAT'S IT! I tried to get pics but my gals are all free range and since they are si new to me I can't handle them just yet (workin on it) I will get a new watering dish and see if that helps


----------



## geminicowgirl (Sep 20, 2012)

She looks much better today, not sure what it was. She may have tried to drink out of my pond but didn't think they would wander back that far.


----------

